# Does anyone have experience living and working in Georgia?



## quantumleap (Jun 10, 2018)

I would love to hear input from anyone who has experience living and working here.


What percent of people speak fluent english?

Are there any major international companies there who hire foreigners?

How does the culture compare to what you would see in America?

How is their banking system?

What are some things you wished you knew before moving to Georgia?

Anything else you want to share


----------

